# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Acuariofilia.

## frfmfrfm

¿ Una pregunta, nadie tiene acuario ?
No hay nadie que tenga acuario o le interese este tema tan relacionado con el agua.
Hay una gran cantidad de especies de peces que cualquiera podría tener en casa con solo dedicándole un poco de tiempo cada semana.
Seguro que hay gente que le puede interesar el tema.
Espero contestación o que opináis.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> ¿ Una pregunta, nadie tiene acuario ?
> No hay nadie que tenga acuario o le interese este tema tan relacionado con el agua.
> Hay una gran cantidad de especies de peces que cualquiera podría tener en casa con solo dedicándole un poco de tiempo cada semana.
> Seguro que hay gente que le puede interesar el tema.
> Espero contestación o que opináis.
> Un saludo a todos.


Personalmente, no me gustan mucho los acuarios. Prefiero las mascotas con las que se puede interactuar (mamíferos, preferentemente) y, que a la postre, se pueden comer los peces de los acuarios :P

Y visto cómo estaban unas pobres anémonas que extrajeron de su hábitat para ponerlas en el acuario de la Facultad donde estudié, menos aún.

Tampoco me gustan las jaulas ni los terrarios, aunque tengo que añadir que me gusta ver todos los animales que tienen expuestos en las tiendas que ocasionalmente visito.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí realmente donde me gusta ver a los animales es en su medio natural y en libertad.
Solamente he tenido tres perros en mi vida que fueron tres disgustos cuando se murieron y desde el último, hace ya seis o siete años, no he vuelto a tener ningún animal en casa.
Hay quien cría y convive con animales de todo tipo pero no es lo mío.
Por lo que no tengo acuario ni ningún otro tipo de animal en casa.
Tampoco visito los zoos ni siquiera los modernos, ésos que dan más libertad a los animales intentando reproducir su medio natural.
Si quiero ver animales me voy a donde viven libres ya que ellos tienen el mismo derecho que nosotros a su libertad.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La verdad que tenéis razón los dos, yo pienso igual que ustedes, pero he tenido animales casi de todas clases y ademas me gustan todos, también tengo que decir que he vivido 13 años en plena naturaleza y he tenido 6 perros de caza, gallinas unas 40, perdices entre 6 y 14, cuando me case los cuadros del salón era jaulas de perdices etc, etc.
Dicho todo esto, ahora vivo en la ciudad y solo tengo un acuario que ya lo tenia en la vivienda, tiene aproximadamente unos 14 años y es lo que puedo tener en un piso sin condicionar a los animales ni a mi familia.
Se que el acuario no va ha ser igual que el lago Victoria, Malawi en África o cualquier Asiático, pero los cuido lo mejor que puedo e intento conocer sus habitas, he tenido peces que  han durado 5 años y que todavía tengo en mi memoria, ahora tengo de 2 y 3 años que creo que para los peces es bastante, además estos peces son nacidos y criados en cautividad igual que los canarios, perros, gatos que pienso que estos animales para un piso es más complicado que un acuario.
Subo la foto de mi escalar dorado para que lo conozcáis.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

La verdad, nosotros, a veces hemos tenido una pequeña pecera con su correspondiente pequeño pez, pero claro, eso cuando era mas pequeño. Yo ahora no quiero nada de mascotas. En la huerta de mi tia, hay dos gatos, un macho y una hembra, suelen tener pequeños gatitos cada cierto tiempo, y da gusto verlos allí en libertad, no hay nada de cercados, etc... Y lo bueno es que con ellos, desaparecen todos los ratones, incluso he visto como el gato se zampaba a uno, desde que lo atrapa, juega con el y se lo traga... jajaja. Pues eso, que prefiero no tener ningún acuario...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

En mi casa siempre hemos tenido perros y los más, pastores alemanes, que creo son unos de los más inteligentes y obedientes... Y como bien dice Perdiguera sus muertes fueron llantos y broncas para adquirir el siguiente.
El último fue un podenco chulisimo "Pirata" que igual tengo alguna foto por ahí. Lo dí en "adopción" a otro cazador que tuvo la mala suerte que se saltaron a su solar y le robaron los 3 perros que tenía entre ellos él.
Aún recuerdo cuando iba a visitarlo y era solo verme y se tiraba a la alambrada para chuparme... iba para casa con lágrimas en los ojos y por ahora, a olvidar a unos seres que se les quiere tanto y más que a las personas.
Buen pez Frfmfrfm.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hombre por las repuesta no estoy tan seguro de seguir poniendo algunos peces que tengo más, pero por otro lado no veo nada mal ponerlo para que los vierais.
Yo voy a seguir poniendo, si no os gustan, bueno, que le vamos hacer.
Me habéis dado una idea, si quereis podemos hablar de nuestras mascotas o de animales que nos hayan acompañado en nuestra vidas y sus historias.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Claro que puedes poner todos los peces que quieras,no va a pasar nada, algo aprenderemos de la información que nos aportes de ellos.

Yo como la única mascota que he tenido ha sido un pez, os contaré lo que sucedió cuando le compramos uno a mi hermano pequeño: Lo compramos. Con un agua en condiciones para el pez, lo echamos en la pecera, al día siguiente, aparecio flotando en el agua, etc, etc,etc... RIP...

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

La primera letra del abecedario es; nunca se le echa agua del grifo, el cloro le sientan mal a los peces, queman las branquias y no pueden recoger el oxigeno del agua.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Personalmente, no me atrae la idea de tener peces pero tambien debo reconocer que he visto acuarios muy bien hechos y conseguidos, simulando bastante bien las condiciones que se encontrarian en la naturaleza. 
El unico problema que le veo a esto de los peces es que no puedes jugar con ellos ni te van a acompañar a ningun sitio, si siendo caracoles o ermitaños.
Tambien he visto peces bastante bonitos y que no hubiese podido ver nunca.
Animo, sigue poniendo las fotos que quieras, ya sadra alguien con tu misma aficion.

----------


## sergi1907

Yoo siempre he tenido canarios o periquitos, hasta que tuve los niños. Ahora los tiene mi madre, que he de reconocer que los cuida mejor que yo.
Mi hijo mayor tuvo un pez y se le murió y ahora tengo que ir a comprarle otro. El lo quiere de esos que valen 2 euros y espero que esta vez lo cuide mejor.

----------


## frfmfrfm

sergi, un acuario necesita muchas cosas, no es comprar la pecera redonda y echarle agua.
La típica redonda es para peces de agua fría, la típica carpa naranja.
Los acuarios de agua caliente es otra cosa, son para peces tropicales, lleva filtros, bomba de impulsión, termostato e incluso aireador.
Sí te hace falta ayuda para eso estamos.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esta es la pareja de mi escalar dorado, junto me están poniendo huevos todos los mese, pero tendría que separarlo si no se los comen.
Yo me quede sorprendido lo devoradores que pueden ser los peces yo pienso que más que los mamíferos.


Un saludo atodos. :Smile:

----------


## javalientem

hola foreros, 

frfmfrfm, yo tengo un acuario hace 26/27 años de  60l.,con muchas plantas, con mucho sol directo ahora (bueno mucho en este tiempo, 5/6 h.en verano mucha luz pero ningun sol) con unos neones, guppis machos, algun cebrita y un plecos de 13/14 cm, que me mantiene los cristales como los *chorros del oro* jeje aparte tengo 1 estanque en mi casa que son dos uno de 4000 litros

este esta terminado de este otoño y esta impermeabilizado con resina de poliester, reforzado con fibra de vidrio y el otro de hormigon de unos 1300/1500 litros

esta foto es del mes de octubre a primeros, este le tengo actualmente casi vacio (por obras de ampliacion  :Smile:  ) 

los peces que se ven son los mismos los de una foto que los de la otra, tengo 18 ó 20 gold fhis (o carpas rojas(aunque las hay desde casi blancas a rojas, pasando por toda una gama de colores)) para la cria de estos se recomiendan 40/50 litros por pez, como poco, y tengo ademas 5 kois, estos se recomienda 1000 litros de agua por pez, ya que se ponen inmensos, funciona de la siguiente manera, en el fondo del de poliester hay un tubo de 63 mm (basicamente) que sirve para desguar, en caso necesario y para el filtro, en primer lugar mecanico 400 micras, hasta este el agua llega por gravedad, a continuacion tengo una bomba (especifica para estanque) 7.000 litros hora. de aqui elevo el agua a 1,3 m a la cascada, en esta tengo hecho una camara de 70 x 70 x 30 dividida en 2 para materiales filtrantes biologicos. grava volcanica, arcilla expandida. biobolas, macarron de electricista, cortado a trocitos, aqui despues de hacer el circuito el agua sale a la cascada, esta aparte de ser bonita ó fea, sirve para oxigenar el agua, bueno pues esta vierte en el estanque de hormigon, en este cojo el agua del fondo, la decanto un poco en una arqueta y sale un arroyito y un pequeño salto y vuelta a empezar, yo lo tengo un poco chapuceao, pero hay gente que tiene verdaderos lagos, con unos equipos y unos peces que valen una fortuna, entre ellos un antiguo forero de aqui que hace muuuuuuuccchoooooooooo tiempo que no postea, aqui creo que era jags55 ó algo asi ó lo que es lo mismo *Jose Antonio* ¿donde estas amigo?  un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

A jags555 (Jo se Antonio) le hubiese encantado este hilo, como bien dices, hace tiempo que no escribe.  Yo estoy seguro de que en alguna ocasion nos visita y lee, en algun momento vera este apartado y volvera a escribir.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Comizo

Sí tiene buenos "pescaos" sí. Yo no entiendo muchos de kois, pero los que ví en su casa me dejaron impresionado. Tiene también unas pocas carpas de la hierba (3 ó 4) enormes, una de las cuales tiene 1 metro de larga, parece un submarino.

Que entre y enseñe algunos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

javalientem, me alegra mucho tener un compañero en este hilo, si tuviera más sitio seguro que empezaba algo como lo tuyo, de momento tengo el acuario de 100 l, una potente bomba, filtro de 1000 l/h un poco grade, pero como dice el refrán caballo grande ande o no ande.
Aquí podemos hablar de esta afición, voy a ir poniendo fotos de peces y comentarios, no hace falta que sea solo de los nuestros, podríamos poner de la red también todo lo que lleva este mundo.
Yo también me gustaría que jags55 nos enseñara todo sobre este tema. El sabe que nos gustaría que estuviera con nosotros.
Bueno, que el tema está abierto para todo el mundo.
Cuelgo este video de Guppies, Cebras de Velo y Otocincl. del You Tube


Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estas son las condiciones de vida y los orígenes de mi pez.

Biotopo: 
Ríos y arroyos de aguas de curso rápido. 
Distribución: 
Indonesia, Sumatra y Borneo. 
Esperanza de vida: 
Entre 5 y 6 años 
Tamaño: 
Llega a los 7 cm. 
Temperatura: 
Entre 24º-27º C. 
Agua: 
PH 6.5-7  GH 5-20 
Alimentación: 
Omnívoro pero muy voraz. Acepta cualquier tipo de comida tanto desecada como viva o congelada. 
Observaciones: 
Cuando duerme adopta una postura un tanto curiosa ya que coloca su cabeza mirando hacia el fondo del acuario.

Un saludo y espero que guste.

----------


## ben-amar

Es bonito el barbo este, y curiosa forma de dormir.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben, este barbo esta para echarle la caña, por lo menos bien alimentado está. :Big Grin: 
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo otra foto de mi barbo de Sumatra.



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, cuelgo otra foto de uno de mis escalares y aprovecho para poner algunos datos. 




Escalares.

Biotopo: es un pez amazónico, suele habitar en aguas ácidas o neutras, blandas y en lugares con poca corriente, aunque se han descubierto grupos de individuos de distintas edades en zonas de aguas más rápidas. Suelen preferir zonas con muchos troncos, piedras o vegetación, lugares dónde se esconden con rapidez a la menor señal de peligro. 
Distribución: Cuenca del Amazonas y ríos adyacentes. 
Esperanza de vida: un máximo de 9 años, aunque con 7 ya se les considera viejos. 
Coloración: desde la típica del salvaje hasta ejemplares totalmente negros o de muy diversos colores. 
Tamaño: aproximadamente 15cm de largo, pero su altura es mayor; dependiendo del tipo de sus aletas puede ser de más de 22cm. 
Temperatura: 24-28º, para la cría deberemos subirla hasta los 30º 
Agua: Ph entre 6,0 y 7,2 ; aguas blandas, hasta un Gh 10 máximo si queremos reproducirlo. 
Alimentación: son básicamente omnívoros y muy voraces, comen casi cualquier cosa. Les encanta el alimento vivo, pero aceptan de buen grado el seco o las escamas, si decidimos hacerles papilla debemos tener en cuenta añadir más pescado y eliminar la carne, también  un complemento vegetal. 

Un saludo a todos.

----------

